# [Installation] Premier pas sur Gentoo

## misterniark

Bonjour,

J’utilise Gnu/linux depuis quelque années déjà.

Je me décide enfin a passer a Gentoo. Evidemment, ça pose de nouveau problème/défis.

j'ai suivie l'excellent handbook (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml) et j'ai compilé a la main mon Kernel.

Apres quelque kernel panic, voila ca boot enfin!

enfin presque, car lors du démarrage, ca "bloque". Je ne vois pas de quoi cela viens précisement mais certain élément sont inquiétant, je vous livre la fin de dsmeg.

regarder le timer sur le coté, je n'ai pas supprimé de ligne...

```

[   49.100746] Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

[  117.419081] CE: hpet2 increased min_delta_ns to 7500 nsec

[  117.419097] CE: hpet2 increased min_delta_ns to 11250 nsec

[  117.419105] hrtimer: interrupt took 7352 ns

[  236.543959] process `skype' is using obsolete setsockopt SO_BSDCOMPAT

[  288.922320] exe (4174): /proc/4174/oom_adj is deprecated, please use /proc/4174/oom_score_adj instead.

[  301.711084] CE: hpet3 increased min_delta_ns to 7500 nsec

[  301.711097] CE: hpet3 increased min_delta_ns to 11250 nsec

[  307.068781] CE: hpet4 increased min_delta_ns to 7500 nsec

[  307.068792] CE: hpet4 increased min_delta_ns to 11250 nsec

[  307.888459] CE: hpet6 increased min_delta_ns to 7500 nsec

[  307.888470] CE: hpet6 increased min_delta_ns to 11250 nsec

[  328.799684] CE: hpet5 increased min_delta_ns to 7500 nsec

[  328.799695] CE: hpet5 increased min_delta_ns to 11250 nsec

[ 3330.341165] hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #0. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.

[ 7076.486725] vboxdrv: Found 8 processor cores.

[ 7076.487124] vboxdrv: fAsync=0 offMin=0x1e5 offMax=0x5434

[ 7076.487179] vboxdrv: TSC mode is 'synchronous', kernel timer mode is 'normal'.

[ 7076.487181] vboxdrv: Successfully loaded version 4.0.4_OSE (interface 0x00160000).

[ 7567.956674] warning: `VirtualBox' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)

[14055.841318] Intel AES-NI instructions are not detected.

[14056.011222] padlock_aes: VIA PadLock not detected.

[14057.073883] EXT4-fs (dm-0): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

[14057.084811] EXT4-fs (dm-0): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[15094.842139] EXT4-fs (sdb5): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

```

Merci de m'aiguiller sur cette première installation.

M.

----------

## barul

Qu'est-ce qui t'inquiète tant que ça?

----------

## misterniark

Bonjour et merci.

ce qui m’inquiète :

Que gentoo ne démarre pas,

que je sois obligé d’éteindre physiquement le pc pour pouvoir reprendre la main

qu'il semble y a voir un problème avec hpet.

Que toute les opérations semble prendre un temps infinie.

Que je n'ai pas la moindre idée du pourquoi.

Mais je suis un peu la pour ça : savoir ce qui ne va pas parmi tous les symptômes.

----------

## netfab

À mon sens il n'y a rien d'inquiétant dans les lignes que tu nous montres. Ton problème est probablement lié au bug actuel des archives stage3. Vérifies que tu as tout ce qu'il faut dans dans /dev pour pouvoir booter : clic.

----------

## misterniark

Merci beaucoup, il s'agissais effectivement du bug du stage3. 

Ton liens ma dépanné instantanément.

M.

----------

